# Runde Bilder Ecken bei CS - Aber nur wie? Hilfe



## liebersascha (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Ihr da draussen,

 brauche dringend Hilfe. Habe Photoshop CS und irgendwie bekomme ich eines nicht hin und das wäre: 

 Ich möchte bei einem normalen Bild die Ecken abrunden und anschliessend auf einen weissen Hintergrund/evtl. neue Ebene verschieben. Das mit den runden Ecken bekomm ich nicht hin. Wenn ich das Bild eckig lasse und auf einen etwas größeren weissen Hintergrund verschiebe geht das ja auch... Wie mache ich das?

 Hilfe Hilfe!

 Alles liebe und im voraus vielen Dank***

 Sascha


----------



## extracuriosity (16. Dezember 2004)

Einfach mit dem abgerundeten Rechteckwerkzeug eine Ebenmaske auf das Bild legen.


----------



## damo (16. Dezember 2004)

Photoshop und runde Ecken sind wie Kirsche und Minze... es passt nicht zusammen   

Aber man könnte es zB mit einer Ebenenmaske lösen.
Also auf einer neuen Ebene mit dem "Abgerundete-Ecken-Werkzeug" ein Quadrat ziehen, dann Strg gedrpckt halten und auf die Ebene klicken.

Anschließend die Ebene mit dem Rechteck ausblenen und auf Auswahl -> Auswahl umkehren klicken.

Dein Hintergrundbils in eine Ebene konvertieren, dann eine Ebenenmaske auf deinem Bild erstellen und den markierten Bereich weiß füllen...

Gibt bestimmt bessere Lösungen...


----------



## liebersascha (16. Dezember 2004)

Oh sorry,

 bin noch Anfänger und hab das mal probiert... nix. Wäre supernett wenn Ihr mir nochmal unter die Arme greift.


 Dankeschön!


----------



## damo (16. Dezember 2004)

liebersascha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh sorry,
> 
> bin noch Anfänger und hab das mal probiert... nix. Wäre supernett wenn Ihr mir nochmal unter die Arme greift.
> 
> ...



Am besten sollte man erst einmal lernen wie Ebenenmasken zu verwenden sind


----------



## damo (16. Dezember 2004)

Hier ein kleines Tut von meiner Seite 



Let's go!

Also erstmal dein Bild öffnen:






Dann durch Doppelklick auf die Hintergrundebene sie zu einer normalen Ebene umfunktionieren:





Anschließend eine Ebenenmaske erstellen:





Und auf einer neuen Ebene mit dem Runde-Ecken-Werkzeug ein Rechteck ziehen:





Dann die obere Ebene markieren (Strg + Klick auf das kleine Ebenensymbol der Ebene rechts unten, und die Ebene ausblenden (auf das Auge klicken):





Auswahl => Auswahl umkehren:





Jetzt Entf drücken, oder die Ebenenmaske der unteren Ebene mit Schwarz füllen:





Die Ebene auf das gewünschte Bild ziehen und freuen!


----------



## extracuriosity (16. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab mir noch eine Lösung für Anfänger einfallen lassen.
Du benutzt das abgerundete Rechteckwerkzeug. Ganz oben im Werkzeugmenü wählst du Pixel füllen aus. Jetzt zeichnest du dein Rechteck auf eine neue Ebene und verschiebst diese dann unter dein eigentliches Bild. Jetzt die Ebene mit deinem Bild auswählen und folgendes auswählen:
Ebene  >> Schnittmaske ertsellen
bzw. STRG + G


----------

